# Back to the drawing board, results.....



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't get to do much fishing last year for many reason's other than the obvious (BP), but you Kayak PFF'r'z have inspired me..... Thanks to all who have responded to my PM questions and a special thanks to my good friend Ken (aka 155 Sportfish ?, we have been good friends for over 36 years). I have a sit inside and rigged it out a couple of years ago and had a blast with it, though I didn't use it as much as I wanted. I bought a dual person SOT that I used once and had intentions to rig it, but never had the inspiration to do so. 

Well I broke down, did a TON (months) of research, looked alot, had a lot of input from my friend Ken, and finally made my descision and hear are the results..... Thanks again Ken............ A few pic's and about 3 weeks of tinkering and interesting modifications when I had the time. It's a 2011 Ocean Kayak, "Torque" in the Sunset color.... Can't wait to get it on the flats for some Spec's and Red's........
Before;







After pic's below (I can't figure out how to add them to this same post)


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The X Wing was specifically made for "Malibu" Kayaks. I saw this while researching and wrote a distributor a couple of times with questions, measurements, ect.... Maybe looks stupid to some, but it sure opens the door for a lot for variations. The wing can be completely removed, slid all the way back, or brought forward for any reason. (See the black 18 inch rails it rides on). I had to do a build up on each side for two reasons. The wing is only 22 inch on center, and the height would not clear the center hatch for the trolling motor battery......


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

1. transducer mount in one of the drain holes (no cutting) and it still drains
2. electrical nightmare inside the X wing for the fish finder, running lights, and inside deck lights and switches
3. GPS, Fish Finder, and rod holder mounts
4. anchor trolley, painted a behind seat tackle box (Plano #1612) to match


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow that is one bad @$$ fishing machine! It's the first time I've seen a motorized kayak that wasn't ******* engineered, awesome!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

What will it cost to register it? Will it require a title as well?

Brent


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

hogdogs said:


> What will it cost to register it? Will it require a title as well?
> 
> Brent


Good question, but nothing when it's like this; (Motor pop's out and a paddle skeg clips right in, takes less than 10 seconds).


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

But you still have to have the boat registered for when you want to use the electric power.

I am still waiting to hear how this works. If they require a "title" or just a boat registration. I want to put a weedeater powered unit on a yak eventually.

Brent


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A few more pic's. I will be doing a lot of night fishing so the LED deck lights will come in handy.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

hogdogs said:


> But you still have to have the boat registered for when you want to use the electric power.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear how this works. If they require a "title" or just a boat registration. I want to put a weedeater powered unit on a yak eventually.
> 
> Brent


Not sure Brent but will let you know when I find out.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice! That's a cushy looking seat. What kind is it?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

how much does that beast weigh?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Catchinem said:


> Very nice! That's a cushy looking seat. What kind is it?


Thanks.... 
The seat is not as cushy as it looks but it is a 3 inch lift to give you a little casting and sight advantage. It's called a "Elevated Fishing Sit-On-Top Seat". I found it at www.Outdoorplay.com in Oregon...

Weight. I think it's around 88 +,- pounds without the battery.... I have a 250 pound max rated cart with balloon tires that should handle it....
Spec's;
*Length:* 13' 10"
*Width:* 29"
*Ocean Kayak Scupper Plug Size:* 2 Small / 2 Medium
*Weight:* 86 lbs.
*Capacity:* 475 lbs.
*Leg Room - Total:* 47
*Leg Room To Peg:* 45


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not going to ask how much all of the additions cost, That's one tricked out yak. Hope it treats you well. Catching one 45 inch king mack, or bull red, will offset all that you've spent on additions. lol


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that thing is sick dude... I've never seen one that supped up, looks like a [email protected]# setup, and in my experience anything with an electric or gas motor requires to be registered... we had probems with conoeing with just small trolling motor and thats what FWC officer told us didnt matter if we were on a piece of plywood still needed to be registered. But that was around 10yrs ago before the big Yak push, these things look awsome to fish out of. 

Good luck to you and tight lines.:thumbsup:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that a j-10 in the back ground? Or am I imagining fsj's again?


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Very sweet rig. Question on the LEDs. How waterproof/resistant are they? Would they survive a flip? Thanks and good luck with her.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

timeflies said:


> Is that a j-10 in the back ground? Or am I imagining fsj's again?


Very close. It's a 1967 J2000 4x4............


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

joe bag o donuts said:


> Very sweet rig. Question on the LEDs. How waterproof/resistant are they? Would they survive a flip? Thanks and good luck with her.


Thanks,,,, The LED's are actual marine deck lights, and looked sealed, but I ran a bead of clear GE II around any seams that I could find just in case.........


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

More on the lights in case your wondering;
"XTP 2 5/8 INCH BOAT LED COURTESY LIGHTS"


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles*

*I only use a small trolling motor when I use my 12 foot vessel in the canal behind my house. Do I have to register my vessel? *
Yes, all vessels used on public waterways with any kind of motor must be titled and registered.


​CLASS A-2 
12 feet or more and less than 16 feet in length 
$23.00 
$8.13 


Oh Well TOM ....now your at $3000 whats a few more DOLLARS!!!!!!

O by the way NICE BOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> Very close. It's a 1967 J2000 4x4............


 
Awesome. Nice yak too btw


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

155SprtFsh said:


> *Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles*
> 
> *I only use a small trolling motor when I use my 12 foot vessel in the canal behind my house. Do I have to register my vessel? *
> Yes, all vessels used on public waterways with any kind of motor must be titled and registered.
> ...


Hay Brent, My friend has provided the info that you requested..... Thanks again Ken for the help and info. I don't believe this would have turned out as well as it did without your help, spare parts, your wisdom, experience and your friendship.... Thanks Bro! :thumbsup:

PS. yeah, yeah, yeah, if I croke anytime soon, it's yours.............


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Outdoor Play? I bought my Heritage Redfish 14 Angler from them about 5 years ago when they closed out their Heritage line at the end of the season. I bought a package deal that included free shipping, a bending branches carbon fiber adj. paddle, anchor system, PFD by Stearns, and a padded seat for just over $1100! It arrived with some minor scrapes on one side where some jack leg tried to lift it with a fork lift and missed! They sent me a repair kit and full instructions on how to use it by return mail! They had some great package deals for getting together a full line of goodies for fishing or touring without ordering a whole bunch of individual items. All the stuff that came in my package was first line equipment.

I accidentally lost my paddle in traffic in downtown Destin one afternoon and a vehicle drove over the shaft before I could retrieve it. I called Outdoor Play and they had me ship it direct to the Bending Branches company and they replaced both shaft halves with new carbon fiber shafts for less than $60.00 shipped! 

Great people to deal with and a really good fast kayak in the bargain! I have used the heck out of it since and had it out on Sat. and it still serves me well! But your setup is nothing short of awesome and I don't use that word often!! Really nice work on your mods! I saw the X-Wing advertised a few years ago but this is the first time I have seen it used that made _real_ sense for fishing.


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Very cool setup. I bet you can't wait to break it in.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Well that ain't so bad!!! Now to decide 2-stroke or 4-stroke weedeater for donor...

Them 4's run a long ass time on a tank of gas!

With one of them on my butt, I would be posting in the "How far you been out" thread...

Now to learn the route of creating a title for a yak.

Brent


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

hogdogs said:


> Well that ain't so bad!!! Now to decide 2-stroke or 4-stroke weedeater for donor...
> 
> Them 4's run a long ass time on a tank of gas!
> 
> ...


I would be looking into a muffler system for it tooooooooooooo..... Have you seen the "Mud Motors" that there using in the swamps down in South Louisiana? Theres a guy on E-bay that sells the plans.....


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

dpenzone said:


> Very cool setup. I bet you can't wait to break it in.


Thanxxxxxxx.... and THANK YOU Framerguy..
Your right......... Really looking forward to breaking this in........ Also adding some outriggers for offshore....... Too much time and $ tied up in it to destroy those electronics with one bad wave, wake, smoker King, or stupid mistake on my part.......


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

If your going Saturday you better tighten up on those registration #s
But maybe we can install THIS...Cloaking Device 








I THINK IT WILL FIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRILLING....HA HA!!!!!!!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Check out this guy's 3 vids...

http://www.youtube.com/user/n56db#p/u

I will actually like the noise! I like speed and performance and the associated noise and smell...

If i go 2-stroke, I will use a "tuned pipe" expansion chamber.

Brent


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

155SprtFsh said:


> If your going Saturday you better tighten up on those registration #s
> But maybe we can install THIS...Cloaking Device
> View attachment 19103
> 
> ...


Hay Ken........ I know you told me before, but how many times did yo mamma drop you on your head?????????  Swing by tomorrow morning or after lunch, got those other rod holders in....

Won't need the registration with the paddle skeg in it but thanxx for reminding me...........


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow! That's a runner up for the title of "Pimp-yak Jr"!!!

Alex


----------



## TFurbush (May 25, 2011)

*Fishing ??*

Your going to hook into a dolphin and end up in Key West again:thumbup:


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

I could be wrong, but i think it falls in the under 9.9 category. No registration


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow the F-16 of kayaks... nice job


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

CallMeQuig said:


> I could be wrong, but i think it falls in the under 9.9 category. No registration


No...all vessels used on public waterways with any kind of motor must be titled and registered in the state of Florida.

If the non-motor powered vessel is less than 16 feet in length, it is not required to be registered or titled. However, if the vessel is 16 feet or more in length, it is required to be registered and titled. 

Some good info here on FAQ's: http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/faqboat.html


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow the F-16 of kayaks... very cool.


----------

